# Goneferal's 2012 Arduino Mega Vixen Lights Yard Haunt



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is the very humble start of 2012's light show. I have a few more songs to sequence for this year and then plan on some more subtle haunt ambient music with eerie lighting.

This year I have a better grasp on Arduino and Vixen and hope to put out a tutorial on how to put this kind of setup together. It's basically like having Light O' Rama, but on the cheap, as in a few hundred dollars as opposed to a few thousand. I think I will have the ability to have 44 separate channels of different banks of lights this year with only the added cost of low voltage landscaping wire. ( last year I used speaker wire which is a pain to hide). The entire setup uses free software, bulk LED's, wire, and a wall wort or two (in addition to my homemade props and a fogger). A lot of patience, hot glue, PVC, blood sweat, and tears were also required. :tonguevil:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Vixen*

The stuff on the monitor is a photo of last year's haunt with Vixen's preview of how the lights will look. I'll post a better video, my battery died.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looked pretty good!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool idea thanks for sharing


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! Can't wait for the tutorial.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks pretty spectacular! Between lights shows and pneumatics, I'm going to have to do some learning...:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's awesome. The "ding" sound made me check my phone. Damn it, I got faked out.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice. I would love to see a tutorial. I have always been a little hesitant about doing a light/song, display of that nature, although my grandson pesters me about it every year. A bit of instruction from someone who is familiar would be right on time.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Stuff GF............


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

hedg12 said:


> Very cool! Can't wait for the tutorial.


Me too!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Great job on pulling this all together....

It's always nice when a concept comes to life without being either expensive or 
requiring a lot of programming. I remember you asking some basic arduino program questions only a little while ago....now look what you've gone and done!

I'd like to have more spare time to work on my Arduino code but it never comes easily...My 14 yr old son is now programming a few of my older Arduino boards...hehehe maybe I can get him to work on my stuff soon


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks for sharing, looking forward to the tutorial


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool. 
I would like to learn how to program Arduino broads for some stand-alone props.

As for using Vixen, that really easy to do. But I am building Lynx Express boards that use DMX code output controlled by Vixen. 

The nice thing about Lynx Express is that the basic board give me 16 output channels of 110V ac output for around $75. There are also DC boards, (but I have never used them) wireless connections for the control boards, and a servo control boards.

But what has me very excited is the new Conductor plug in that is coming out. It will allow you to run a show with a unlimited number of channels without using a computer. You write the show, but it on a cheap memory card and run the show from the card plunged into the conductor.


----------

